# Habitation door replacement



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi all again

I've sourced a new door skin but struggled to remove the old skin so after any help with removing it? I undo all the outer screws and the handle screws but still seems well on? Didn't want to force it? 

Does the lock knob unscrew?

Hoping someone has done this?

Cheers
Mike


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kirbz73 said:


> Hi all again
> 
> I've sourced a new door skin but struggled to remove the old skin so after any help with removing it? I undo all the outer screws and the handle screws but still seems well on? Didn't want to force it?
> 
> ...


I'm quite confused by that.
Do you actually mean the door skin rather than the actual door? most habitation doors I've ever seen are a composite one piece and certainly wouldn't be serviceable.
The construction of them is normally a sandwich of aluminium or GRP, foam of one sort or another and an inner skin of GRP or coated plywood.

.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Think the OP means the inner plastic skin, the part with the door bin attached?


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

deefordog said:


> Think the OP means the inner plastic skin, the part with the door bin attached?


 sorry yes meant the door skin on the habitation door


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kirbz73 said:


> sorry yes meant the door skin on the habitation door


I'm really not being pedantic, but that would normally be classed as the inner door trim rather than a skin.

Having said that, for your van I can't be much help but now it's clear what you want maybe others can.
All the habitation doors I've had to remove the trim from have had the rather flimsy panel stuck in place with either very strong Velcro pads or have been Sikaflexed in place.

.


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks John, makes sense that actually as it was loose but also fixed in places I couldn't see.

I suppose I don't have to be too careful removing it as its going in the bin anyway


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Just thought I would update this. Did the replacement yesterday. Was fairly straight forward, more awkward than hard. Was astounded by who ever has worked on this before!! Hardly anything had screws in them, the door piston at the top was lose, I thought it had come loose from the bracket but no the bracket was not connected to the door. Also the blind only had a few screws in so all screws replaced and all back together. 

Right cruise control today


----------

